# Crows are attacking us.



## barryd

Any bird experts out there? For about a week or more now Crows have been trying to get into the back of our house. They are battering themselves against the Kitchen window and French windows in the back lounge.

They cling to the window frames and make a right mess on the glass. I have never seen them do it but Mrs D has. They also keep chucking what sounds like plastic bottles down the side of the roof. Nope. I am not making it up! 

What are they after? There is no way they could have made a nest anywhere inside the house as they are too big. Mrs D is worried they are killer Crows and are going to get in and fly off with her like in the Wizard of Oz with those Evil Monkeys.

What can I do about em?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

*Crows + Unsold Airgun = Problem solved*

*Get a grip of yourself !!!*

*>>>*


----------



## Roverdave

Mating season! They are seeing their reflextions and thinking its a rival, so they strut their stuff. We have had it with small finches as well. We cut out a flying hawk shape fromblack paper (you can biy them too) and stick it in the windows, usually does the trick. Stops the young ones from flying into the glass too.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## aldra

I'm intrigued 

There must be an answer

Which doesn't include killing them

Tell Michelle it's not Hichcocks Birds >

But I'd love to know what is happening

Try the RSPB

Sandra


----------



## bognormike

Had A similar problem a while back when our resident crow would attack his reflection in car and other windows. He also shredded a load of windscreen wipers while he was at it. Yes, they are territorial and will attack any other crows In his territory. He 's settled down a bit after a few years with his wife........


----------



## barryd

Well thank you for the replies. I see what your saying but its never happened before. Perhaps we have a new breed of extra territorial Crows this year then.

Still not sure what they are chucking off the roof. Perhaps they found my beer supply and or just lobbing the empties off the roof in a Devil may care attitude and then flying or staggering pissed into the window. Thats ok, we have all done that (or is it just me).

I dont think I would want to shoot them. I will make something up about some new super breed of Killer Crows to tell Mrs D later when its bed time. Mwahahhhaaa! >


----------



## spykal

Probably the Rooks or Jackdaws are looking for bugs in the moss on your roof.... Is it north facing? they do it on mine and I have to clear up the discarded lumps of moss that roll down the roof and end up on the drive and in the gutters. >


----------



## Brock

May be they are young crows entering the first mating period and do not understand the magical reflective nature of glass. They'll grow out of it. You'll need to stop them breeding this year otherwise you might find the same problems next year.

The traditional way to scare away crows is to hang a few dead ones on the fence or window. That's how we used to do it when we were kids. An adult would pop a few with an air rifle for us. It works but is not necessarily recommended. 

To put Mrs D's mind at rest, give her a few sticks of dynamite so if she is whisked away, she can remain useful by lobbing the odd stick around the rookery. 

Chop down the trees where the rookery is. The crows'll find somewhere else to go. Oh and make sure the trees don't fall on your house as they will sound somewhat louder than the noise the crows have been making on your roof.

I take it you've tried dressing up as Worzel Gummidge and doing a "dad's dance at a wedding" in front of the windows. You can play your guitar which will no doubt help scare them away.

We have occasional problems with smaller birds flying into our windows. Closing the blinds stops them from thinking they think they can fly through the house.

If all else fails, board up the windows and go away in the van.


----------



## Brock

Sorry, but the time I'd managed a few gulps of cider from my store downstairs, the 10 minute edit rule kicked in before I was back at the PC. *Crows do not live in rookeries! *

I meant nests!


----------



## barryd

Brock said:


> May be they are young crows entering the first mating period and do not understand the magical reflective nature of glass. They'll grow out of it. You'll need to stop them breeding this year otherwise you might find the same problems next year.
> 
> The traditional way to scare away crows is to hang a few dead ones on the fence or window. That's how we used to do it when we were kids. An adult would pop a few with an air rifle for us. It works but is not necessarily recommended.
> 
> To put Mrs D's mind at rest, give her a few sticks of dynamite so if she is whisked away, she can remain useful by lobbing the odd stick around the rookery.
> 
> Chop down the trees where the rookery is. The crows'll find somewhere else to go. Oh and make sure the trees don't fall on your house as they will sound somewhat louder than the noise the crows have been making on your roof.
> 
> I take it you've tried dressing up as Worzel Gummidge and doing a "dad's dance at a wedding" in front of the windows. You can play your guitar which will no doubt help scare them away.
> 
> We have occasional problems with smaller birds flying into our windows. Closing the blinds stops them from thinking they think they can fly through the house.
> 
> If all else fails, board up the windows and go away in the van.


Brilliant advice thanks. Are you sure you are not a member of Motorhome Fruitcakes? I think you may qualify (perhaps ish)

Thanks everyone else. I am sewing a giant Crow costume together and will appear in Mrs D's doorway when she least expects it flapping about and cawing. Mind you she is a trained killer and a crack shot with a rifle and a shotgun. Am I being foolish?


----------



## tugboat

Call Spielberg and don that weird onesie that you insisted on wearing at Tugboat Towers, you could be famous.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Call Spielberg and don that weird onesie that you insisted on wearing at Tugboat Towers, you could be famous.


This one?










I have been flapping around the garden all morning since dawn and it seems to be working. Well it was until the Police arrived after a call from a neighbour complaining about a giant Crow flapping about in the Garden, playing a guitar, singing and quaffing Leffe. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a few dickie birds, get a grip man pet.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I think its just silly season for them and they are acting like raven lunatics!!!!!


----------



## listerdiesel

barryd said:


> Thanks everyone else. I am sewing a giant Crow costume together and will appear in Mrs D's doorway when she least expects it flapping about and cawing. Mind you she is a trained killer and a crack shot with a rifle and a shotgun. Am I being foolish?


Don't give Michelle an excuse...... :wink2:

Peter


----------



## barryd

listerdiesel said:


> Don't give Michelle an excuse...... :wink2:
> 
> Peter


Hmm. Good point.

I am not bothered by them at the moment. Mrs D keeps cleaning the windows after they have had a tantrum on them. Its only a matter of time before she suggests I do it and thats when things may turn nasty for Mr Crow. :leftfighter3:


----------



## pippin

Barry - when you have found the perfect solution to the problem please do not CROW about it!


----------



## barryd

Oooh Dear.

Such wit!

Mrs D thinks she has found a solution. She has stuck a photo of my dear old Aunty Shirley in the kitchen window and so far they have not been back.

I cant wait to tell my Aunt though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are you sure she's an Aunt Barty, you know how confused you get, it might be an Uncle.


----------



## Sprinta

caw, stone the crows!


----------



## Brock




----------



## barryd

I dunno! I post serious topic and it just turns into a school yard. Tut! and Tch! while Im at it.


----------



## aldra

I'm taking you seriously

Honey boy

Well I think Iam

Stone the crows
No no, not literally 

Stick some cut outs of birds of prey on your windows

Problem solved

Do you want some sparrows??

Noisy little b*******

But really cute

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I'm taking you seriously
> 
> Honey boy
> 
> Well I think Iam
> 
> Stone the crows
> No no, not literally
> 
> Stick some cut outs of birds of prey on your windows
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> Do you want some sparrows??
> 
> Noisy little b*******
> 
> But really cute
> 
> Sandra


Right. Thanks

Where can I get a giant fake Eagle? Would a Vulture do?


----------



## JLO

Hiya we have the same problem where I work, they are always banging on the glass doors in reception, trouble is the doors are automatic ones so they keep opening them so we have to put them on manual to stop it, they get a bit territorial over the cars as well. 

I was watching two blackbirds in our garden the other day, they are having a turf war at the moment but they soon forgot about it when are a Red Kite appeared looking for dinner.


----------



## Devonboy

You can buy a cd called "Crow be Gone", & if you want to attract the little buggers apparently you can play it backwards & it becomes "Crow come Here"

http://crowbegone.com/


----------



## barryd

Devonboy said:


> You can buy a cd called "Crow be Gone", & if you want to attract the little buggers apparently you can play it backwards & it becomes "Crow come Here"
> 
> http://crowbegone.com/


Amazing. Thought it was a joke at first.

What about a few bars of Smoke on the Water played through a PA on me guitar? The neighbours are used to it.


----------



## aldra

I think they are chucking mosses of the roof

Our sparrows are big time into chucking all moss of the roof

I content myself by thinking better off than on

Meanwhile I continue to feed the little buggers kilos of food and fat balls

Cut the Ivy's and conifers around their nesting season

Fall over their babies in the garden

And welcome the Sparrowhawk 

Which winks at me, devores its prey in full view

Preens and poses for a photo

But I have the blackbirds which nest raise young and sing

And the belligerent robins

Which drive shadow crazy
They fly a short way and torment him

I wish we had more varieties but the sparrows don't allow them

But they are a declining species


Although not in our garden

So I am content
Aldra


----------



## Easyriders

Please remember that under the Wild Bird Act, all wild birds in the UK are protected, and it is a criminal offence to hurt or kill any wild bird.

It probably is to do with the mating season. We had this problem a few years back with a blackbird. We had 2 large shiny planters in the garden, and he spent all day every day diving at them, with a resounding clang every time his beak hit them. Poor bird must have had an awful headache! We got rid of the planters.

Every Spring, we are also pestered by a chaffinch, who hammers on the window all day. Again, he is probably attacking his reflection. Wish we had outside shutters, as in France!

The roof problem may be different. We have rooks and magpies clog dancing on our roof all the year rouns, especially on the north facing side of the roof. We think they may be after insects in the lichen and moss.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Clog dancing, > >


----------



## rogerblack

Easyriders said:


> Please remember that under the Wild Bird Act, all wild birds in the UK are protected, and it is a criminal offence to hurt or kill any wild bird.
> ...


That's not entirely true. 
As a landowner or occupier, you or any person you authorise can trap and/or kill a number of species of birds, including corvids such as crows, jackdaws, jays & magpies, on grounds of public health or public safety, by granting yourself a licence to which a link may be found on the following page:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...to-take-or-kill-for-health-or-safety-purposes


----------



## barryd

rogerblack said:


> That's not entirely true.
> As a landowner or occupier, you or any person you authorise can trap and/or kill a number of species of birds, including corvids such as crows, jackdaws, jays & magpies, on grounds of public health or public safety, by granting yourself a licence to which a link may be found on the following page:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...to-take-or-kill-for-health-or-safety-purposes


I am pretty sure Crows, Pigeons etc are fair game. There are tweedy twits around here who just spend all day wandering around killing stuff. The pub used to do a wicked Pigeon pie! 

I wont be shooting any though or employing the local 12 bore brigade as they will probably end up taking half the house with it. They took out my passenger window one day on my car, while I was driving it!


----------



## 747

Hello folks, I have just got back from a weekend away in the van. We did not go too far, just the County Durham/ N. Yorks border.


I have been trying out my new remote controlled Crows that I bought on ebay. They are similar to Drones but much more fun. I had some local yokel and his wife demented with them. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Briiliant Jape Jim, he fell for it too, silly uncle.


----------



## barryd

Bah! Where is the Dislick button on this new fangled forum?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And heres me thinking you were such a likeable chappie, just shows how wrong a bear can be > >


----------



## JanHank

*This is the thread I want to resurrect*

Do read it from the beginning it is so funny, well I think it is.

We had a field of Maize behind the house and were swarmed with Daddy-long -legs, the rooks were after the larvae, made a terrible mess of the grass making mowing a really bumpy ride.


----------



## aldra

I ain’t killing anything 

Except flies that I’ve given every opportunity to escape 

Before I zap them 

Wasps ect no , I guide them out 

Even the odd rat that convorts behind the pond 

The two magpies that decimate the fat balls 

The collard doves 

The noisy sparrows 

We cherish the wildlife we get in our very urban garden 

Even the blackbird that insists on singing at 4am every morning 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

They are the Brexiteer army come to scare you. And it's working.!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Who resurrected this old chestnut? Jan indeed!! Asbo Crow it seems eventually got the message or got blown out of the sky I dunno but he has not been back for a couple of years at least that I am aware of. I think it was probably the loud rock music that did for him in the end though. Clearly got no taste. The Sparrows seem to love it though.


----------



## Matchlock

barryd said:


> Who resurrected this old chestnut? Jan indeed!! Asbo Crow it seems eventually got the message or got blown out of the sky I dunno but he has not been back for a couple of years at least that I am aware of. I think it was probably the loud rock music that did for him in the end though. Clearly got no taste. The Sparrows seem to love it though.


You do realise sparrows are tone deaf!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Who resurrected this old chestnut? Jan indeed!! Asbo Crow it seems eventually got the message or got blown out of the sky I dunno but he has not been back for a couple of years at least that I am aware of. I think it was probably the loud rock music that did for him in the end though. Clearly got no taste. The Sparrows seem to love it though.


I thought the replies to your plea were very funny and witty.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Alberts worked so hard,

Top dressing pots and hanging baskets and window boxes

Replanting the gaps of the geraniums ,fushias etc that didn’t make it through the winter

Popping in the annuals, the nasturtium seeds 

And not a Rook or Crow in sight 

But then again not acres of green fields in sight either 

Just very high hedges that block off the main road, shelter us and our small colony of wild life 

Ivy clad walls that shelter and feed the sparrows, ? Feed the red admirals that arrive later in the backgaden, I don’t know why they collect on the flowers of the ivy 

And the fish are active, soon joined by the frogs , and unfortunately by the odd rat 

But beggars can’t be choosers 

And we are 5/10 minutes walk from the centre of town 

And this is my haven , totally private back and front 

And next year we really will reduce those pots of hostas, geraniums, fushias , hanging baskets 

Probably 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Matchlock said:


> You do realise sparrows are tone deaf!


*They *can´t sing either.


----------



## aldra

No

But have you heard them?

Noisy quarrelsome birds 

With a lot to say 

Could they be members on MHF do you think ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> No
> 
> But have you heard them?
> 
> Noisy quarrelsome birds
> 
> With a lot to say
> 
> Could they be members on MHF do you think ?
> 
> Sandra


Probably relatives of one or more members.> Not me of course, I don't argue I'm a placid old bird.


----------



## aldra

Probabally mine 

I love an argument, 

Placid , sometimes, occasionally, hardly ever 

Getting old has to have some benefits 

Even if it allows you to hold a finger up 

Even if it’s getting arthritic and stiff

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well the hanging-baskets are up

The window boxes recharged and in position 

Every pot top dressed

So much for reducing 

The Ivy’s are a bit mad, but we cant trim them yet , the sparrows could well be nesting , well I hope they are , and no way will we trim at our convenience 

We do our bit as best we can 

Love wild life 

Does anyone want to adopt a hound from hell ?

He is a baby

Until he’s not 

He’ll wake you early, sure you want to get up, and retire to bed his job done 

But you get to stand at the open door where the blackbird sings his heart out in the light of the street lamp , and it’s so peaceful, that very early morning, nothing except your blackbird is stirring his song cutting through the dawn light 

And the hound doesn’t bother to come downstairs 

His work is done

And just maybe it is 
Sandra


----------

